# Jessem Route R Lift vs Mast R Lift



## suds (Aug 25, 2008)

Can someone tell me the difference between the Jessem RouteRLift and the MastRLift? I have the Incra clean sweep system but I think I need a lift. Have the PC 690 and it's not as precise as I'd like.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Master is side mounted adjustment and the other is adjusted through the top...

JessEm Tool Company Quality Router Tables, Router Lifts and Woodworking Tools.


----------



## greenacres2 (Dec 23, 2011)

The Mast-R-Lift II adjusts from above, it's the Mast-R-Lift Excel II that adjusts from the side. The Rout-R-Lift II comes in 5 versions, based on motor diameters between 3.218" and 3.625", while the Mast-R-Lift uses movable clamps to take care of a wide variety of motors without having to use pads (or be forced to stay with the same diameter motor). The Mast-R-Lift is also more robust (in my opinion), though I don't think I would wear either one out. The MastR-Lift is available with either Jessem's twist lock rings (2 sizes included, additional available) or with Incra's Magna-Lock (5 sizes included--the clean-sweep rings also fit but are sold separately). 

I long said that with my Bosch 1617's i'd never need a lift. That changed about a month ago when I stumbled into a Mast-R-Lift (Incra version). It does make set-ups/tweaking much easier--and is accurate enough to almost eliminate the need to even check the depth. there is no lash on locking or adjusting the height either, both of which were a bit of an annoyance while using my Bosch fixed base in the table. I did add the clean sweep rings, just about negates the need for dust collection at the fence.

I'd looked at both versions in person over the past few years, and would not have been upset owning either. 

earl


----------



## suds (Aug 25, 2008)

I have the Clean Sweep setup with the rings and I don't think the Route R Lift come available with the Clean Sweep cutouts.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Putttn said:


> I have the Clean Sweep setup with the rings and I don't think the Route R Lift come available with the Clean Sweep cutouts.


The only clean sweep plates I've seen so far are from Incra .


----------



## greenacres2 (Dec 23, 2011)

RainMan 2.0 said:


> The only clean sweep plates I've seen so far are from Incra .


Correct Rick, and only for the Jessem built Mast-R-Lift II and the Woodpecker PRL-V2. There is a conversion kit for the Jessem, new plate & rings to switch it to the Magna Lock, but doesn't appear to be one for PRL. The kit is a little pricy at $125, but cheaper than a new lift. 
earl


----------



## suds (Aug 25, 2008)

Yes, that's correct but what I mean is I don't think they will work with the Route R Lift because the cutouts for the 4 protrusions on the rings aren't available on the plate. I think the Mast R Lift has the cutouts for the Incra clean sweep plates. I know you can buy the Mast R Lift from Incra.


----------



## CAD-Man (Apr 28, 2013)

I have a Woodpecker Router Table with the standard Woodpecker router plate for my Bosch MRC23EVSK router. With this router you cannot use any router lift because the power is introduced to the router through the router base. I have also added the Clean Sweep Cabinet to this router table and use the standard Woodpecker plastic inserts. I have no problem sucking up router debris for the top of the router table. I also have the Woodpecker Super Fence and I used a Rockler Router Table Dual Port to bring a 2 1/2" hose up from the Clean Sweep Cabinet to the dust port on the fence.

CAD-Man


----------



## suds (Aug 25, 2008)

A bit off topic but since I started it I guess it's ok?? What is the experience with the sawdust/chips all being sucked down through the router and out to the vacuum? I'm new to all this and the small amount of work I've done has left my router pretty filled with debris.


----------

